# Orijen Puppy Food



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

I switched from BB to Orijen - Puppy GF about a month ago and he like in the beggining but now he doesnt like at all. I did notice he coat looks very nice but he doesnt want to eat so I might have to switch to something else. 

Do anyone have experience this? Any suggestions like Orijen? 

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Try soaking it for a few minutes in 1/4 cup of warm water or chicken broth. We switched Dre to The same food 2 weeks ago and he can't get enough of it. I also add some tuna to it from time to time


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Watch store bought Tuna loaded with Mercury as well 

the Good Doc speaks on this as well 

A -Z support


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PUP food - seX & religion - try never 2 reply - start out with the food the breeder starts with - then change if best 4 the pup - not U !!!!!!! feeding 4 my pups depends on the time of season - comes 2 hunting it is high protein - no answer is Corette - just what works 4 the MUTT !!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Never outsourced, or so they say..
http://www.orijen.ca/faq/

"Q: 100 % CHINA-FREE – Do ACANA and ORIJEN dog and cat food formulas contain any ingredients from China?

A:
We do not source ingredients from China. All of our minerals are produced and sourced in Canada. Our vitamins come primarily from North America, if they are not available here we have three other countries in Europe that we source from, Switzerland, Germany, and France."

---------------------------
unrelated link, but, please don't click if not curious :-\ 
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/11/06/how-to-make-a-rotten-egg/


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had to try many different foods for different reasons. First allergies, then the soft poop pie problem. Each time id try a different one Bentley would love it for a week or two but then that would become "old news" and he wouldn't get excited about it anymore (including Acana and Orijen). He's always been a struggle for eating habits because he rarely eats the amount he should. I have finally found a food that works for his allergies and his poos problem and again he lost interest after 2 weeks. I have started adding to it as others have mentioned when he gets too skinny, like a raw egg, some ground beef, etc and that makes him gobble any food up. 

You may have a picky eater on your hands as well, which from what I've read on the forum is pretty common for Vs!


----------

